# Roofing deposits.



## betstr1 (3 mo ago)

I’m in Arizona and having patio roofing replaced. Most roofers want half down and won’t give a time to start til given money. Is 50% the right down payment and can’t I ask for a time before giving money? Also anything besides cash they want to charge a percentage.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

50%? Geez, the most anybody will ask for here is 30, and that's to cover materials.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

It just depends generally. If the roof is 30k and over i take a deposit. It could be 30% it could be 50%. Also if i get a bad feeling about the job or gettting paid i require a deposit.


----------



## betstr1 (3 mo ago)

BirminghamRoofs said:


> It just depends generally. If the roof is 30k and over i take a deposit. It could be 30% it could be 50%. Also if i get a bad feeling about the job or gettting paid i require a deposit.


Ty. This is under 2k. Finally found couple people who will wait til job done for the money or one wants 50% day they start. These better than pay me first then set a date. Now negotiating material using.


----------

